

Wikipedia’s new apps are even better for the developing world - tmoretti
http://gigaom.com/2014/08/01/wikipedias-new-apps-are-good-for-you-but-theyre-even-better-for-the-developing-world/

======
alex_duf
As much as I like the idea, this is somehow against net neutrality. I have
trouble to make my mind about it.

